# Split-Thickness Skin Graft



## sarahelig (Mar 16, 2010)

Can we bill for the STSG in this scenario??

Patient has radiation-induced chronic breast wound, status post staged sequential excisional debridements.

Surgeon harvested STSG from medial thigh, recipient site to be the breast wound.  After debridement & biopsy of the breast wound, it is determined that undermining of the wound made this unsuitable for the STSG.  Thus, a primary closure was performed on the breast wound.  The STSG was replaced back to the medial thigh area from which it was taken.

What is the best, correct way to code this??


----------

